# Algo muy GORDO VA A SUCEDER.



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo 

2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%

2023 la inflación real se acercara al 50%

Y sueldos subiendo un 2%

Lo cual significa que el que cobraba 2000 netos que se consideraba un sueldo "decente" pasará a cobrar el equivalente de 900euros del 2020 Una pareja de dosmileuristas del 2020 cobrara 1800 equivalentes en 2023

1800-800-200*4

Sólo en comida de los dos dos críos y alquiler no les quedará nada para nada más 


Lo de los camioneros se va a repercutir a los productos el banco central dejará de comprar deuda hezpain entrara en suspensión de pagos. El BCE vendrá al rescate con el helicóptero del dinero y después de las quiebras la gente recibirá un RBU. Que producirá hiperinflación vendrá el hambre y la guerra, intentarán obligar a la CBDC con inoculación eugenesica para reducir consumidores, habrá asesinatos en masa los mismos familiares irán a que maten a los suyos 

No hay más


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Mar 2022)

a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Mar 2022)

Pues se está quedando una bonita tarde


----------



## EL JABALÍ BIENHERÍO (28 Mar 2022)

Van a pasar cositas


----------



## noseyo (28 Mar 2022)

Están comprado votos subiendo ayudas sociales y manteniendo todo que vive del estado , lo que no saben es que en este país ya no merece la pena trabajar por debajo de los 2500 euros con la inflación


----------



## Parmel (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Y todo gracias a Sion.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

Y @ESC contempla la CBDC eugenesica como la solución más factible (el oro ya sabemos que no lo es) acojonante.

La solución más realista sería que los grandes hodlers de btc dirijan la sociedad. Los salarios serían de 10 satosis


----------



## Charlatan (28 Mar 2022)

Y CON 5 DORITOS MENOS.....PUTA VIDA.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (28 Mar 2022)

No va a pasar nada


----------



## petro6 (28 Mar 2022)

Mientras no se fisuren las costillas....


----------



## Parmel (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Y @ESC contempla la CBDC eugenesica como la solución más factible (el oro ya sabemos que no lo es) acojonante.
> 
> La solución más realista sería que los grandes hodlers de btc dirijan la sociedad. Los salarios serían de 10 satosis



@ESC es un payaso que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, menos todavía de economía.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Mar 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Y todo gracias a Sion.



te he dicho que pongas la boca en el bordillo joder, y no te muevas, que me vas a estropear mi obra de arte

yo lo llamo, el arte con rojos


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2022)

Ya está tardando.


----------



## Parmel (28 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> te he dicho que pongas la boca en el bordillo joder, y no te muevas, que me vas a estropear mi obra de arte
> 
> yo lo llamo, el arte con rojos


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (28 Mar 2022)

EL JABALÍ BIENHERÍO dijo:


> Van a pasar cositas



se vienen cositas pronto


----------



## Proto (28 Mar 2022)

En 2023 no, pero en 2025 si lo veo con peajes, impuestos, recorte de pensiones y dirán que salimos más fuertes.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Y @ESC contempla la CBDC eugenesica como la solución más factible (el oro ya sabemos que no lo es) acojonante.
> 
> La solución más realista sería que los grandes hodlers de btc dirijan la sociedad. Los salarios serían de 10 satosis



Ya le comenté ayer que si de mi dependiese me agradaría regresar a un sistema monetario basado en tangibles como el que teníamos hace tres siglos.

Con su mensaje está dando a entender que no quiere comprenderme y prefiere decantarse por la polémica chusca. Esa es su elección personal.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> @ESC es un payaso que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, menos todavía de economía.



Y usted se siente cómodo en el insulto directo, bajar al barro, los ad hominem, etcétera. 

Por lo menos el forero ______ barrasbajas mantiene cierto respeto.


----------



## jota1971 (28 Mar 2022)

Un poco de Dieta no vendria MAL, alguno pasaran algo de Hambre pero adelgazaran y mejoraran su salud, el derroche y despilfarro actual no será eterno....


----------



## ciudadlibre (28 Mar 2022)

ya hay comunidades donde a cuenta de la calefacion, estan subiendo 20€ o lo que se tercie, y gente pidiendo apagar mas horas la calefacion, y el bando de los pechopalomos diciendo que de eso nanai, cada bloque sera un campo de batalla


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ya le comenté ayer que si de mi dependiese me agradaría regresar a un sistema monetario basado en tangibles como el que teníamos hace tres siglos.
> 
> Con su mensaje está dando a entender que no quiere comprenderme y prefiere decantarse por la polémica chusca. Esa es su elección personal.



Usted dice una cosa y luego otra según la no-ley que usted cita cada dos por tres haría falta una moneda débil que por supuesto debería ser algo Fiat en el mundo moderno y ultra rápido. Y por lo tando como el fiat papel y de simples uno y 0s está acabado cuando usted defiende bien el sistema deuda bien los tanfibles está defendiendo el fiat en este caso CBDC.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Mar 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> ya hay comunidades donde a cuenta de la calefacion, estan subiendo 20€ o lo que se tercie, y gente pidiendo apagar mas horas la calefacion, y el bando de los pechopalomos diciendo que de eso nanai, cada bloque sera un campo de batalla



En mi portal la próxima semana volvemos a tener votación para instalar el puto ascensor.
Ya es la tercera votación en lo que va de año, estamos en marzo, a votación por mes.
Creo que vamos terminar a palos el jueves que viene.


----------



## Chino Negro (28 Mar 2022)

Que saldré a la calle con la armadura del Kendō y el Bokken.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

¿Buscando bronca @Parmel?. ¿Se aburre usted?.

¿Qué pasa?, ¿nadie le hace caso?.

¿Por qué cree que le voy a dar el gustazo de entrar en un intercambio de insultos si nunca he dado muestras de caer en esa trampa?.


----------



## kokod (28 Mar 2022)

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## 917 (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Inmensa será la felicidad del Foro, Aleluya, Aleluya, por fin....


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> ya hay comunidades donde a cuenta de la calefacion, estan subiendo 20€ o lo que se tercie, y gente pidiendo apagar mas horas la calefacion, y el bando de los pechopalomos diciendo que de eso nanai, cada bloque sera un campo de batalla



No creo que queden muchas comunidades de pobres con calefacción central pork si son mayoría NPC las facturas serían de órdago y si son minoría unos remeo random no se puede permitir costear ka factura de los vecinos npc.
En las comunidades premium de 1 millón el piso para arriba pues sin problema


----------



## 917 (28 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> No va a pasar nada



¿Pero y lo bien que se lo pasan los asustaviejas?...


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Usted dice una cosa y luego otra según la no-ley que usted cita cada dos por tres haría falta una moneda débil que por supuesto debería ser algo Fiat en el mundo moderno y ultra rápido. Y por lo tando como el fiat papel y de simples uno y 0s está acabado cuando usted defiende bien el sistema deuda bien los tanfibles está defendiendo el fiat en este caso CBDC.



Lo que señalo es que precisamente estados - banca se aprovechan para "secuestrar" el oro gracias a cierto principio de Gresham lo cual acaba favoreciendo el empleo del dinero fiat. Le señalo que al igual que ha pasado dicho fenómeno con el oro puede pasar tranquilamente con el bitcoin y hay cierta lógica en ello. 

Es un simple análisis, como a usted no le agrada el mensaje porque echa por tierra sus esperanzas depositadas en el bitcoin pretende matar al mensajero.

...


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (28 Mar 2022)

Pero la vivienda subirá.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que señalo es que precisamente estados - banca se aprovechan para "secuestrar" el oro gracias a cierto principio de Gresham lo cual acaba favoreciendo el empleo del dinero fiat. Le señalo que al igual que ha pasado dicho fenómeno con el oro puede pasar tranquilamente con el bitcoin y hay cierta lógica en ello.
> 
> Es un simple análisis, como a usted no le agrada el mensaje porque echa por tierra sus esperanzas depositadas en el bitcoin pretende matar al mensajero.
> 
> ...



Y yo le repito que con el bitcoin no hace lo k usted menciona es un sinsentido porque cumple las dos funciones al ser reserva de valo y divisible en el instante en lo que se quiera


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno



No se imagina usted la cantidad de gente que ya se la suda todo


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Usted dice una cosa y luego otra según la no-ley que usted cita cada dos por tres haría falta una moneda débil que por supuesto debería ser algo Fiat en el mundo moderno y ultra rápido. Y por lo tando como el fiat papel y de simples uno y 0s está acabado cuando usted defiende bien el sistema deuda bien los tanfibles está defendiendo el fiat en este caso CBDC.



Yo no defiendo el sistema de deuda, se lo estoy diciendo de forma explicita.

Ahora, si usted ya desconfía de mi a nivel personal y cree que soy un manipulador maquiavélico pues joder, ahí ya no tengo nada que hacer.

Tampoco voy a matarme por hacerle cambiar de parecer.

Piense de mi lo que plazca.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Y yo le repito que con el bitcoin no hace lo k usted menciona es un sinsentido porque cumple las dos funciones al ser reserva de valo y divisible en el instante en lo que se quiera



....

Deme tiempo, me va costar dejar por escrito ciertos problemas relacionados con el bitcoin.


----------



## Esflinter (28 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno



Con el mando de la play?


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ....
> 
> Deme tiempo, me va costar dejar por escrito ciertos problemas relacionados con el bitcoin.



Todo tiene problemas casa cosa en la vida tiene un coste de oportunidad y debilidad o un "y si,,,"

Eso no significa nada. Lo que importa es cuál es la opción a ocurrir que en realidad no es una opción sino lo que ha de ocurrir


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Mar 2022)

Que suban los tipos de interés, que yo quiero que mis 6 cifras me duren para vivir bien, hijos de puta.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Que suban los tipos de interés, que yo quiero que mis 6 cifras me duren para vivir bien, hijos de puta.



Menuda chorrada usted debería ser capa de obtener el interés del banco+6% de otro modo solo cubre la inflación


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Menuda chorrada usted debería ser capa de obtener el interés del banco+6% de otro modo solo cubre la inflación



Y es que solamente quiero cubrir la inflación ahora mismo. Hasta el año que viene u el otro no tenía previsto moverlo.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Mar 2022)

Pues ellos mismos fuerzan a que sea inviable pagar impuestos.
No cash ,no embargo.


----------



## Joloan (28 Mar 2022)

Esto pasa por ir posponiendo la solución de los problemas por los réditos electorales o por incapacidad de hacerles frente, que luego vienen todos esos problemas juntos en el peor momento posible, si realmente el BCE deja de comprar deuda, cosa que dudo bastante y además sube los tipos de interés, entonces si van a pasar cosas chulisimas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Con el mando de la play?



con el mando de la play, con un ceninero o con un yoyó


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

El problema real ni siquiera es ese. Lo realmente peligroso es que están descapitalizando el país. Si España aún no se ha derrumbado es porque es un país que hace poco aún relativamente hablando que salió del pueblo y aún tiene muy interiorizado eso de ahorrar por si vienen mal dadas. Por eso mucha gente sobrevive a día de hoy. Tirando de reservas.

Pero a este ritmo, la gente perderá SUS AHORROS de toda la vida en cuestión de unos años, y a partir de ahí NO HAY NADA más. Solo la más pura miseria. Para colmo no pueden hacer nada porque ¿Cómo lo evitarían? ¿Alimentando la burbuja inmobiliaria? ¿Comprando oro o bitcoins? ¿Gente que solo maneja su cartilla de toda la vida y no sabe hacer una trasferencia online?

Y quien dice ahorros habla de perder la capacidad de consumir más allá de lo puramente cotidiano. Osea tendrá nuevamente que tirar de crédito y seguir endeudándose.

A ver cuando los alemanes temen a la inflación más que a cualquier otra cosa algo saben del tema. Aquí como tenemos a una panda de criminales gobernando van a quemar en la pira de la deuda todo el capital de pais y cuando ya no quede NADA, entonces dirán que los están boicoteando o cualquiera sabe.

Solo le doy gracias a Dios porque gracias al euro la inflación ya no solo nos jode a nosotros sino también al currito de Baviera o Finlandia. Y eso son palabras mayores. Lo que nosotros no hagamos espero que lo hagan ellos. Así de triste.


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Mar 2022)

Y LAS TERRAZAS LLENAS 



había que decirlo y se dicio.


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema real ni siquiera es ese. Lo realmente peligroso es que están descapitalizando el país. Si España aún no se ha derrumbado es porque es un país que hace poco aún relativamente hablando que salió del pueblo y aún tiene muy interiorizado eso de ahorrar por si vienen mal dadas. Por eso mucha gente sobrevive a día de hoy. Tirando de reservas.
> 
> Pero a este ritmo, la gente perderá SUS AHORROS de toda la vida en cuestión de unos años, y a partir de ahí NO HAY NADA más. Solo la más pura miseria. Para colmo no pueden hacer nada porque ¿Cómo lo evitarían? ¿Alimentando la burbuja inmobiliaria? ¿Comprando oro o bitcoins? ¿Gente que solo maneja su cartilla de toda la vida y no sabe hacer una trasferencia online?
> 
> ...



Que ahorros?

Si lleváis años diciendo que la gente no puede ahorrar ¿Cómo va a perder ahorros?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno



Pero tu no eras de izquierdas? Al menos hace años así te recuerdo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Que ahorros?
> 
> Si lleváis años diciendo que la gente no puede ahorrar ¿Cómo va a perder ahorros?



Habrá gente que no, pero otra mucha sí ahorra. No lo digo yo, lo copiaban el otro día en otro hilo. Que el gobierno se relamía pensando en meterle mano de alguna forma a los chorrocientos mil millones de euros en capital ahorrado que atesoraban los españoles. 

Los que no tengan siquiera ahorros, ya están en la pura mierda, aunque no sean conscientes de ello.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero tu no eras de izquierdas? Al menos hace años así te recuerdo.



Igual en otro universo paralelo. Sólo he sido de izquierdas cuando he sido gilipollas, es decir, hasta los 25 años.

O igual en otros post mios te has tomado mi exceso de ironía al pie de letra.


----------



## Lobo macho (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberobrero (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...




Exactamente. Ese es el escenario más probable.

Hay que aprovechar el colapso deflacionario para salvar los ahorros fuera de hezpain en forma de acciones o algún activo, y el resto a latunes para evitar inoculaciones forzosas.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (28 Mar 2022)

Siento llevar la contraria pero a mi me parece que después de este repunte inflacionario viene la deflación.

El dinero apenas se mueve, se ha encarecido todo por el aumento de materias primas y energía, no por un aumento de la demanda. Se ha forzado la disminución de la oferta (de forma muy poco transparente) y se ha incrementado la presión fiscal hasta niveles surrealistas. La finalidad de todo esto es la concentración de ganancias por parte de los oligopolios y sobretodo el enjuague de las deudas vía ahorros legítimos de la población.

Por otro lado, no es ningún secreto que los fondos de inversión quieren comprar activos a precio punta quebrando países.

Estamos en un momento extraño porque el precio de todo esta distorsionado, en realidad ya nadie sabe lo que cuestan las cosas. Uno sabe lo que piden por ellas en un momento dado. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Hay volatilidad en todo... Unos dicen que es el peak oil, otros que la guerra en Ucrania, otros el clima y algunos que los ñarigudos hacen de las suyas.

Yo creo que es el envilecimiento de la moneda, por lo menos las occidentales.

Pero la pasta no se mueve apenas, parece que lo importante ahora es pagar la comida, el gas la gasolina y la electricidad, fuera de eso... Poca cosa.

Esa inflación que tenemos hoy es robo y patadas palante.


----------



## Morototeo (28 Mar 2022)

Es el momento de vender una casa que esta de puta madre, con terreno, chimenea..etc, por 200.000?? en un pueblo cercano a gran ciudad, buenas comunicaciones. Hasta ahora pensaba que valía unos 150.000 euros, pero creo que ya se puede anunciar por 200k, no?? es de una tía abuela, que la quiere vender, y pirarse a casa de un hermano mío, en Aruba.. que pensáis?? la inflación ha llegado a la vivienda, o no?


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Mar 2022)

todos los días las mismas subnormalidades de siempre


----------



## Morototeo (28 Mar 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Siento llevar la contraria pero a mi me parece que después de este repunte inflacionario viene la deflación.
> 
> El dinero apenas se mueve, se ha encarecido todo por el aumento de materias primas y energía, no por un aumento de la demanda. Se ha forzado la disminución de la oferta (de forma muy poco transparente) y se ha incrementado la presión fiscal hasta niveles surrealistas. La finalidad de todo esto es la concentración de ganancias por parte de los oligopolios y sobretodo el enjuague de las deudas vía ahorros legítimos de la población.
> 
> ...



la vacaciones... las vacaciones.. Necesitamos vacaciones tio. Yo acabo de reservar ya mis 15 dias en la montaña, a tomar por culo. En un sitio de esos que te dan de cenar buenas alubias con chorizo, y al otro dia lentejas con tocino.. Patear al monte como si no hubiera un mañana, y a la noche buena cena y buenos cubatas.. eso si, en junio, a ver si hay suerte y cogemos hongos, solo hara falta que llueva una semana antes.


----------



## Hanselcat (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Estupendo. Que guay!
Me gusta tu optimismo.
Yo creo que el futuro será peor. Vamos directos a vivir un infierno sin fin.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Mar 2022)

Plantead un escenario en el que os tenéis que marchar cagando leches de la ciudad cuando todo ésto pete.


----------



## Jasa (28 Mar 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Que ahorros?
> 
> Si lleváis años diciendo que la gente no puede ahorrar ¿Cómo va a perder ahorros?



Tal y como habla, la España que define tiene 60/70 años


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2022)

Vaya oh, novedad novedosa, el social-comunismo definitivamente hundirá y arruinará España!

Nadie se lo podía imaginar...


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Todo tiene problemas casa cosa en la vida tiene un coste de oportunidad y debilidad o un "y si,,,"
> 
> Eso no significa nada. Lo que importa es cuál es la opción a ocurrir que en realidad no es una opción sino lo que ha de ocurrir



Espero que cuando se refiere a "lo que ha de ocurrir" no tenga en mente alguna especie de plan divino. De ser así me ahorro el andar divagando sobre los sistemas monetarios.

Las cosas ocurren, efectivamente y siempre hay cierta lógica detrás, los sistemas monetarios tienen reglas "no escritas" o imposibles de formular en las que influyen tanto factores sociales como el simple factor tiempo.

Antaño, con los sistemas basados en metales encontrábamos cierta gradación en la escala de valores de los propios metales, oro, plata y bronce era la tríada por excelencia, eso permitía cierto abanico que se solapaba con las necesidades de la población. Permitía atesorar oro y servir de referencia para establecer otras valoraciones y permitía emplear otros metales que llegaban a todas las capas del sistema monetario, también se daba cierto envilecimiento monetario relacionado con la degeneración de las sociedades y vuelta a empezar. De igual forma siempre se encontraban nuevos yacimientos de metal lo cual avivaba el sistema en su factor temporal relacionado a su vez con el factor social.
Si bien es cierto que entrañaba algunos problemas dicho sistema funcionó durante muchos siglos.

En la analogía pretendida con el bitcoin encontramos innumerables problemas, pues no podemos pretender que solo el bitcoin sea capaz de emular y soportar todo el peso del comercio como el sistema monetario anteriormente expuesto, contraste ambos sistemas y encontrará dichos problemas. 

Por eso le decía ayer que un dinero fiat basado en deuda siempre va a ser mejor plata que cualquier criptomoneda que no sea bitcoin. Porque el dinero deuda presenta su propia flexibilidad y limitación para cumplir con ese rol específico de moneda de uso corriente y las criptomonedas en su conjunto son caos, no paran de proliferar, son potencialmente infinitas y aquí cada cual está sacando su propia cripto.

Usted mismo señala que las cosas ocurren porque han de ocurrir, pues si estamos regidos por dinero deuda a día de hoy será por algo. Digo yo, cabría analizarlo al menos. Realizar estos análisis no significa que esté defendiendo el sistema deuda. 

...


----------



## stz (28 Mar 2022)

Mongólicos resentidos con la sociedad soltando bilis


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Vaya oh, novedad novedosa, el social-comunismo definitivamente hundirá y arruinará España!
> 
> Nadie se lo podía imaginar...



Para solucionarlo los social-comunistas propondrán más social-comunismo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Mar 2022)

Que dices si ha bajado 20cts el litro esto va viento en popa ya


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Iuris Tantum (28 Mar 2022)

O igual no pasa nada.

Los precios suben un poco y ya.

Los pobres y el lumpen las siguen pasando putas y listo. A ver hestudiado.


----------



## Scarjetas (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



En el año 2000, un Nokia 8210, costaba 250.000pts.(1500€), hoy el iPhone más pro, vale 1500€(250.000pts.)....lo de la inflación, es un cuento chino. El problema real, es la puta vivienda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Tal y como habla, la España que define tiene 60/70 años



La España que yo defino es la siguiente:









La tasa de ahorro de los hogares españoles en 2020 fue la más alta desde al menos 1999


La tasa de ahorro de los hogares españoles se situó en 2020 en el 14,8% de su renta disponible, 8,5 puntos por encima de la de 2019 y la más alta de toda la serie, iniciada en 1999, como consecuencia de las restricciones aplicadas para detener el avance del coronavirus.



www.eleconomista.es





Si quieres léete el artículo, si no pues a seguir soltando majaderías con el resto de payasos del circo que os compran la cantinela.


----------



## Mission (28 Mar 2022)

No pasará nada, aquí tragamos con ruedas de molino.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



¿Van a pasar cosas gordas? ya han pasado unas cuantas desde marzo de 2020 hasta hoy y creo recordar que con bastantes aplaudidores en España. 
Pero sí, van a pasar cosas gordas con fases planas y menos gordas intercaladas de aquí a 2030.


----------



## Soy forero (28 Mar 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## John Smmith (28 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos, nuestro lider Antonio Gratzie proveerá.

Tened confianza.


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

son defaults sanos, resilientes y con perspectiva de genero.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La España que yo defino es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la idea, lo que hicieron en pandemia, generar dígitos irreales sobre una economía real paralizada y gente inconstitucionalmente encerrada. De alguna manera, dos años de remate a la enorme deuda de los estados, que China, como gran acreedora iba a empezar a cobrar y es lo que va a hacer *¿escribirte numeritos en las pantallas? pues muy bien, eso hicieron. Ahora tras su gran alianza económica con Rusia, les toca cobrar en recursos y materias para la expansión de su economía interna.*









China se ha convertido en el principal acreedor del mundo a causa de la pandemia, según Cesce


China se está convirtiendo en el principal acreedor multilateral en el mundo a causa de la pandemia y...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Plantead un escenario en el que os tenéis que marchar cagando leches de la ciudad cuando todo ésto pete.



No necesariamente es buena idea.


----------



## 60kg (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Que.en tu cabeza no hay más está claro.


----------



## Baubens2 (28 Mar 2022)

No votasteis Venezuela por las paguitas pues eso tendreis


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> O igual no pasa nada.
> 
> Los precios suben un poco y ya.
> 
> Los pobres y el lumpen las siguen pasando putas y listo. A ver hestudiado.



Y a esperar las elecciones para volver a votar a los rojos. Si es que son pobres y lumpen PORQUE QUIEREN.


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Mar 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> @ESC es un payaso que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, menos todavía de economía.



Tu si sabes más que el ¿verdad?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Heres la halegria de la uerta.

No pasará nada porque va a ganar vox las próximas elecciones y son unos hachas en la gestión de crisis globales.


----------



## midelburgo (28 Mar 2022)

En 2030, cuando queden 500 minolles, seran felices.


----------



## CocoVin (28 Mar 2022)

No se si alguien ya puso la frase elitista de no tendras nada y seras feliz.

Pero por si acaso puesta queda!


----------



## Traqueto (28 Mar 2022)

El indice de precios industriales según el INE (Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute)) empezó el año en 136 y a finales de febrero estaba en 144 (cifras aprox). Esto supone una inflación del 5,8% en lo que llevamos del año. Digamos que esa inflación fuera uniforme durante los 2 meses. Esta en el entorno del 2,8% mensual. Si la anualizamos, nos da una inflación de estos precios del 39,2%. El año pasado la inflación al consumidor fue del 7.2% mientras la de los precios industriales fue del 30.5%. Si la inflación del IPC creciera en la misma proporción que el año pasado (dificil porque no había alta inflación al principio del 2021 y no era tan común ver como las empresas pasarán el alza de costes a los precios finales), nos da una inflación o tasa de variación del IPC del 9.25%, que yo creo que es un escenario base (por lo bajo). Si nos remontamos a 2019, el IPM creció un -1,6% aprox mientras el IPC creció al 0,99%. Es decir, que puede ser mayor el IPC al IPM, lo cual podría significar que una inflación al 39,5% no es tampoco algo descartable, ni que se ponga por encima. 

Lo peor de este tema es que no ha salido ni el IPC ni el IPM de marzo, que seguro son mayores por subida de todo tipo de costes (más gastos para transportar, subida de costes de materias primas, materiales, ...) y con la idea de que una inflación superior al 50% es hiperinflación. 

Resumen: Si la inflación de los precios industriales se traslada al IPC igual que el 2021 o el 2019, la inflación sería del 9,25% siendo optimistas, llegando al 39,5% o superando esa marca.


----------



## MAUSER (28 Mar 2022)

APRENDER A VOTAR ROJAZOS.


----------



## wolfy (28 Mar 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> En el año 2000, un Nokia 8210, costaba 250.000pts.(1500€), hoy el iPhone más pro, vale 1500€(250.000pts.)....lo de la inflación, es un cuento chino. El problema real, es la puta vivienda.



Ni de coña.

Un 8210 costaba en torno a los 300 - 400€. (Y ya era un precio super premium para la época).

El precio deshorbitado en los móviles vino propiciado por Apple desde el lanzamiento de iphone.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (28 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> No se imagina usted la cantidad de gente que ya se la suda todo



A medida que más gente lo pierde todo, las farolas sin políticos colgando hieren a la vista como ofensa.


----------



## Triyuga (28 Mar 2022)

¿ Gordo, como de gordo ?


----------



## Rescatador (28 Mar 2022)

Ahora somos mejores porque somos muchos y es normal que tengamos que repartir entre más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

de lo que se trata es de robar todos los ahorros de la gente. 

Es una quita bancaria a lo bestia


----------



## Scarjetas (28 Mar 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Ni de coña.
> 
> Un 8210 costaba en torno a los 300 - 400€. (Y ya era un precio super premium para la época).
> 
> El precio deshorbitado en los móviles vino propiciado por Apple desde el lanzamiento de iphone.



Yo me compré uno y me costó 250.000pts cuando salió en 1999, luego estaba el 8850, que ese en el corte inglés, estaba a 400.000pts.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Mar 2022)

Algo gordo ha ocurrido , ha terminado el stakin de iota , ahora todos somos muchimillonarios de shimer!!!


----------



## Hannibaal (28 Mar 2022)

Esto seráel comienzo del golpe final, pero ya en la crisis de 2008 se vió que se había acabado una época, ya habíamos llegado a los límites del crecimiento, el que piense con esperanzas en un futuro mas prospero vive alejado de la realidad, aunque mejor para ellos así no se amargan.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Algo gordo ha ocurrido , ha terminado el stakin de iota , ahora todos somos muchimillonarios de shimer!!!



Gracias por avisar voy a ver cuándo dienrito me supone


----------



## Larata (29 Mar 2022)

El que no tenga tangibles lo va a pasar muy mal.


----------



## _______ (29 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Algo gordo ha ocurrido , ha terminado el stakin de iota , ahora todos somos muchimillonarios de shimer!!!



Cuando empieza a tradear?


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno



Los menas ni lao toques eeh?? Jajajajajja como sois los bujarras follamoros.


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Mar 2022)

van a dar gratis todo el fútbol
y las teles de pago también

es la única solución viable antes de las ostias


----------



## Panko21 (29 Mar 2022)

Unas putas madalenas cuadradas de mierda costaban 60 cts en Lidl y día, ahora van por 1.69 en ambos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Mar 2022)

EL JABALÍ BIENHERÍO dijo:


> Van a pasar cositas



cosas chulísimas


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Cuando empieza a tradear?



Se suponía que era al terminar el stakin , aún nada , veremos mañana


----------



## At4008 (29 Mar 2022)

Las huelgas del transporte y los ganaderos son sólo el principio.

Vienen muchas más huelgas.


----------



## cerilloprieto (29 Mar 2022)

Larata dijo:


> El que no tenga tangibles lo va a pasar muy mal.



Los impuestos a esos tangibles, van a ser más "tangibles" todavía; palpables.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Mar 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Unas putas madalenas cuadradas de mierda costaban 60 cts en Lidl y día, ahora van por 1.69 en ambos



yo también veo subidas de precio bestiales. y aquí no pasa nada. la gente no se da cuenta del poder adquisitivo que estamos perdiendo. esto no es por la guerra, los precios no van a bajar... 
tengo ganas de que gobierne el pp (o mejor vox) solo para ir a las manifestaciones multitudinarias que se montarán.... ahora que está psoe+podemos nadie se mueve.


----------



## wolfy (29 Mar 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Yo me compré uno y me costó 250.000pts cuando salió en 1999, luego estaba el 8850, que ese en el corte inglés, estaba a 400.000pts.



Entonces comprarías un Vertu (Nokias tuneados para el mercado de lujo), no un Nokia. Porque Nokia nunca tuvo esos precios.








En Google hay un foro de discusión que habla de los precios del 8210 y alguno comenta que estaba a 379$, el que más caro dice que estaba era 80.000 Pts. (500€uretes). Yo me quedaría en un termino medio..... 400-450 €uretes.








Los que si tenían esos precios de 300.000 o 400.000 Ptas. eran los teléfonos de "Maleta" (Los analógicos). pero al llegar el GSM los precios de los móviles se desplomaron entre otros motivos porque las operadoras los regalaban.


----------



## Poo (29 Mar 2022)

comprad armas y municion....de nada...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Mar 2022)

Nada que objetar, la psoe haciendo su trabajo que para eso se le vota con furia.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (29 Mar 2022)

Cada día 10 hilos de muerte y destrucción. Al final nada que reseñar. Sal un viernes de día o de noche e intenta venderle ese pajote mental a la peña que trufa cada terraza o restaurante. Todo lleno hasta la bandera.


----------



## matias331 (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Revisemos tus cuentas:
2021 12% inflacion significa que tus 2,000 / 1.12 = 1,786
2022 25% inflacion entonces te queda 1,786/1.25 = 1,428
2023 50% inflacion entonces te queda 1,428/1.5 = 952 es tu novisimo sueldo si no te hacen algun reajuste por inflacion, normalmente hacen reajustes minimos de 2 o maximo 3%


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## F.Alonso21 (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema real ni siquiera es ese. Lo realmente peligroso es que están descapitalizando el país. Si España aún no se ha derrumbado es porque es un país que hace poco aún relativamente hablando que salió del pueblo y aún tiene muy interiorizado eso de ahorrar por si vienen mal dadas. Por eso mucha gente sobrevive a día de hoy. Tirando de reservas.
> 
> Pero a este ritmo, la gente perderá SUS AHORROS de toda la vida en cuestión de unos años, y a partir de ahí NO HAY NADA más. Solo la más pura miseria. Para colmo no pueden hacer nada porque ¿Cómo lo evitarían? ¿Alimentando la burbuja inmobiliaria? ¿Comprando oro o bitcoins? ¿Gente que solo maneja su cartilla de toda la vida y no sabe hacer una trasferencia online?
> 
> ...



Maldita subnormalidad progre comepollista de los usa, nos esta reventando.

Si hubieran puesto cojones con eurofighters y fragatas y dicho que nos la pelara la puta estafa covidiana mas que vaya su puta madre a Ucrania, mejor nos iria. A haber aislado gente en riesgo y el resto economia de guerra a currar por cojones .

Encima los invasores viviendo mejor que los curritos a base de pagas y la casta enchufada publica que sobran 1-2 millones y otros derroches publicos que ni sabemos.

Toda Europa una basura comandada por TRAIDORES.



ArmiArma dijo:


> Esa es la idea, lo que hicieron en pandemia, generar dígitos irreales sobre una economía real paralizada y gente inconstitucionalmente encerrada. De alguna manera, dos años de remate a la enorme deuda de los estados, que China, como gran acreedora iba a empezar a cobrar y es lo que va a hacer *¿escribirte numeritos en las pantallas? pues muy bien, eso hicieron. Ahora tras su gran alianza económica con Rusia, les toca cobrar en recursos y materias para la expansión de su economía interna.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Europa podria haber ido a su puta bola como Rusia y haber comerciado con Rusia para obtener materias primas y aparte reindustrializar Europa a toda HOSTIA .
Nos hubieran metido la hostia si, pero en un 80% menor, y ni te digo expulsando invasores de EUropa y armando el Mediterraneo para dar por culo a las pateras y en Aeropuertos gente armada para parar ilegales de paso.



matias331 dijo:


> Revisemos tus cuentas:
> 2021 12% inflacion significa que tus 2,000 / 1.12 = 1,786
> 2022 25% inflacion entonces te queda 1,786/1.25 = 1,428
> 2023 50% inflacion entonces te queda 1,428/1.5 = 952 es tu novisimo sueldo si no te hacen algun reajuste por inflacion, normalmente hacen reajustes minimos de 2 o maximo 3%



Acojona, y la peña sin verlo, sobre tood los 2keuristas, el que no haya comprado antes vivienda flipara en colores...
Primero mataron a mileuristas en zonas como Madrid, eso desde hace ni se sabe, despues 1.5euristas ahora, 2keuristas.

Ya ni haciendo trucos de magia, ni de matrix, ni ingenieria inversa compuesta cuantica solucionas el problema, ni con el que consuma su puta madre.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Mar 2022)

Se va viniendo....










Deuda Pública de España


Contador en tiempo real de la deuda pública española.




deuda-publica-espana.com


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Mar 2022)

se cositas vienen


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Mar 2022)

Ahora nos están cociendo en la olla, cual ranas, para que esa reducción en la calidad de vida , la interpretemos como un "sacrificio heróico", y no como un plan de las elies que venía de largo.

Empezaran a pagar charlas, cursillos e investigaciones para vivir con menos, ahorrar, entender de metaversos y vivir saliendo poco de casa (ejercicio, meditación, cocina "sana").

Los que protesten serán bárbaros de mentalidad troglodita que son insolidarios.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ahora nos están cociendo en la olla, cual ranas, para que esa reducción en la calidad de vida , la interpretemos como un "sacrificio heróico", y no como un plan de las elies que venía de largo.
> 
> Empezaran a pagar charlas, cursillos e investigaciones para vivir con menos, ahorrar, entender de metaversos y vivir saliendo poco de casa (ejercicio, meditación, cocina "sana").
> 
> Los que protesten serán bárbaros de mentalidad troglodita que son insolidarios.



*Las ventajas del ayuno...*




Todo esto dicho con una piscinita detrás muy mona.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Los impuestos a esos tangibles, van a ser más "tangibles" todavía; palpables.



Los tangibles van a tener que ser castillos, armas, munición y mucho oro. Los intangibles, valores tribales como los de los gitanos.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Cada día 10 hilos de muerte y destrucción. Al final nada que reseñar. Sal un viernes de día o de noche e intenta venderle ese pajote mental a la peña que trufa cada terraza o restaurante. Todo lleno hasta la bandera.



Son más listos que los tonticos que ahorramos con sacrificio para que nos roben la mitad del patrimonio vía inflación.


----------



## Obelixyco (29 Mar 2022)

Oído por la gran mayoría de zopencos. "Que me suban 20 céntimos las galletas no me va a arruinar".

En fin...


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (29 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Las ventajas del ayuno...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya veo los beneficios del ayuno.







Eso ya no son patas de gallo sino de condor


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Mar 2022)

Vamos a pasar más hambre que en la posguerra.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



El puto PIB abajado de 1,4 points a 1,1. Tout va bien.


----------



## moritobelo (29 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a mi ya me la suda todo, mi único objetivo en la vida es llevarme unos cuantos funcivagos y cm rojos (de este foro si es posible) al infierno



Tu lo que eres es TONTO. Pero mucho. Mas que nada porque lo unico que sabes y vas a hacer es seguir con tu mierda de vida mientras lloriqueas en un foro de mierda...   

Enhorabuena, por cierto.


----------



## moritobelo (29 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Cada día 10 hilos de muerte y destrucción. Al final nada que reseñar. Sal un viernes de día o de noche e intenta venderle ese pajote mental a la peña que trufa cada terraza o restaurante. Todo lleno hasta la bandera.




Este foro esta lleno de fracasados, amargados y llorones, cuyo unico objetivo vital en la vida es creer que todo se ira a la mierda, unica forma de que todos estemos sumidos en la.misma basura existencial que ellos...


----------



## Gusman (29 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Vamos a pasar más hambre que en la posguerra.



Si porque la peña no sabe hacer nada de provecho


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Con respecto a la inflacion estoy de acuerdo.
Pero no creas q es nada nuevo...
Recuerdas cuando entramos en el € y lo que valía 100pts en pocos años pasó a valer 1€??

Estamos hablando de que en unos 5 años muchas cosas subieron un 66% y los sueldos subieron en el mismo periodo no creo ni un 10%.

Esta es una,de las principales razones por la que España estaba llena de gente de clase media en los 70,80y90, y ahora lo que hay es una mayoría de gente pobre cobrando el salario mínimo o incluso menos, por la reforma laboral, xq mucha gente trabaja menos horas q una jornada completa.
Y encima tienes q aguantar que t digan q la culpa es tuya xq vivías por encima de tus posibilidades...este país es para q haya una purga pero urgente.


----------



## Scarjetas (29 Mar 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Entonces comprarías un Vertu (Nokias tuneados para el mercado de lujo), no un Nokia. Porque Nokia nunca tuvo esos precios.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003739
> ...



Jajajajajaja 400-450€ el 8210 al salir jajajajajajajajajajaja, perdona que me ría pero eso no es así. Yo no tengo que mirar en internet lo que costaba porque lo pagué, 250.000pts. 
Si no lo tenía ni Dios, solo los ricos. Luego a los años bajó de precio, evidentemente, pero al salir 250.000


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

Mientras peor...
Mejor.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Mar 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es TONTO. Pero mucho. Mas que nada porque lo unico que sabes y vas a hacer es seguir con tu mierda de vida mientras lloriqueas en un foro de mierda...
> 
> Enhorabuena, por cierto.



quieres cuneta izquierda o derecha?


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que señalo es que precisamente estados - banca se aprovechan para "secuestrar" el oro gracias a cierto principio de Gresham lo cual acaba favoreciendo el empleo del dinero fiat. Le señalo que al igual que ha pasado dicho fenómeno con el oro puede pasar tranquilamente con el bitcoin y hay cierta lógica en ello.
> 
> Es un simple análisis, como a usted no le agrada el mensaje porque echa por tierra sus esperanzas depositadas en el bitcoin pretende matar al mensajero.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja la ley de gresham no vale para el bitcoin.
Xq el valor y su usabilidad no tiene nada q ver con una moneda fiduciaria ni se usa como tal.
Son dos instrumentos distintos con usabilidad distinta.
De nada.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Habrá gente que no, pero otra mucha sí ahorra. No lo digo yo, lo copiaban el otro día en otro hilo. Que el gobierno se relamía pensando en meterle mano de alguna forma a los chorrocientos mil millones de euros en capital ahorrado que atesoraban los españoles.
> 
> Los que no tengan siquiera ahorros, ya están en la pura mierda, aunque no sean conscientes de ello.



Perdona q t corrija pero es al revés.
Habrá mucha gente q NO ahorra xq no puede.
Y una poca que aun puede.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Perdona q t corrija pero es al revés.
> Habrá mucha gente q NO ahorra xq no puede.
> Y una poca que aun puede.



Me remito a los datos. No soy economista. Corrígelos a ellos no a mi.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Igual en otro universo paralelo. Sólo he sido de izquierdas cuando he sido gilipollas, es decir, hasta los 25 años.
> 
> O igual en otros post mios te has tomado mi exceso de ironía al pie de letra.



Y ahora q eres de derechas y crees que no eres gilipollas?
Jajajaja Jajajaja 
Espera, espera... jajajaja jajajaja 
Igual d gilipollas perdona q t diga.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Exactamente. Ese es el escenario más probable.
> 
> Hay que aprovechar el colapso deflacionario para salvar los ahorros fuera de hezpain en forma de acciones o algún activo, y el resto a latunes para evitar inoculaciones forzosas.



Deflación?? En q???
Si los precios suben y suben de manera descontrolada...
Llevan ya años hablando d Deflación y los precios subiendo más q nunca en un periodo de tiempo pequeñísimo. 
Es la hipocresía el cinismo y la mentira q lleva rigiendo el mundo las últimas decadas.
Menuda fantasía, todo al revés d la realidad.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Y ahora q eres de derechas y crees que no eres gilipollas?
> Jajajaja Jajajaja
> Espera, espera... jajajaja jajajaja
> Igual d gilipollas perdona q t diga.



*nota interna, cobrarle gastos a la familia de este infraser


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Mar 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es TONTO. Pero mucho. Mas que nada porque lo unico que sabes y vas a hacer es seguir con tu mierda de vida mientras lloriqueas en un foro de mierda...
> 
> Enhorabuena, por cierto.



un besi de fresi rojo, te apunto en la cuenta izquierda, ya no os dejo elegir


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Deflación?? En q???
> Si los precios suben y suben de manera descontrolada...
> Llevan ya años hablando d Deflación y los precios subiendo más q nunca en un periodo de tiempo pequeñísimo.
> Es la hipocresía el cinismo y la mentira q lleva rigiendo el mundo las últimas decadas.
> Menuda fantasía, todo al revés d la realidad.



Lo que pongo en negrita del mensaje al que contesto

Los precios al consumo han venido para quedarse pero eso tiene más que ver con la ruptura de la cadena de suministro (querida y provocada) que con artificios monetarios.

Pero en un ambiente de aversión al riesgo como el que viene lo que se va a desinflar son las burbujas financieras de los últimos años, esa es la deflación que digo que hay que aprovechar para salvar ahorros, porque lo siguiente es hiperinflación y cambio por CBDCs de una manera nada favorable. Antes de que el petrodólar reviente, el dólar debería subir con todo el mundo intentando refinanciar y pagar deuda comercial internacional. Creo que esta será la última vez.


----------



## CocoVin (29 Mar 2022)

Una sola Agenda para un nuevo mundo.

Nos toca mamarla.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> En el año 2000, un Nokia 8210, costaba 250.000pts.(1500€), hoy el iPhone más pro, vale 1500€(250.000pts.)....lo de la inflación, es un cuento chino. El problema real, es la puta vivienda.



Claro, han subido d precio 90 cosas de 100.
Pero como 10 han bajado, la inflacion es un cuento.
Pero q pasa??? No t da vergüenza o q??


----------



## Jackblack (29 Mar 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Lo que pongo en negrita del mensaje al que contesto
> 
> Los precios al consumo han venido para quedarse pero eso tiene más que ver con la ruptura de la cadena de suministro (querida y provocada) que con artificios monetarios.
> 
> Pero en un ambiente de aversión al riesgo como el que viene lo que se va a desinflar son las burbujas financieras de los últimos años, esa es la deflación que digo que hay que aprovechar para salvar ahorros, porque lo siguiente es hiperinflación y cambio por CBDCs de una manera nada favorable. Antes de que el petrodólar reviente, el dólar debería subir con todo el mundo intentando refinanciar y pagar deuda comercial internacional. Creo que esta será la última vez.



Pero si quitando alguna cosa...la bolsa en general está hiperinfladasobrevalorada
Tu vives en un mundo paralelo...ficticio claro....


----------



## locodelacolina (29 Mar 2022)

Pero tenemos 20.000.000.000 de euros para mantener a vagas y locas del coño en un ministerio FEMINACI. Ademas tenemos aquí a todos los niños, nuestros niños, de Marruecos en forma de MENAS.
Debemos ser un país rico.


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en un barrio cercano, Kolunguely y Simouny pasean tranquilamente luciendo protuberantes barrigas y sonríen empujando su carrito y tres larvas fabricadas a destajo.
Banda de castratis!! os han robado todo y no haceis mas que frotaros el sarmiento!! vuestros bisaguelos se revuelven en las tumbas viendo en que habeis convertido todo su esfuerzo!!
Marditos, nosumbereceis otra cosa mas que vuestra extinción masiva!!


----------



## HaCHa (29 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué os creéis que se produce "la gran renuncia"? Pues porque muchos sueldos ya no dan.
Y más que no lo harán. A medida que rampa la inflación hay cada vez más empleos en los que la mayor parte del sueldo se gasta en pagar gasolina. Pasa igual con muchos negocios, que ya no son viables con los precios de las materias primas y la electricidad.

Pero eso no implica que todo vaya a arder. Sólo se va a quemar lo que estáis mirando vosotros. Hay empresas que con esto lo andan petando, y los sueldos de los empleados que sí son necesarios en los nuevos paradigmas no paran de subir. Yo ya me levanto el doble ahora que cuando empezó la pandemia. El puto doble. Y mis jefes es alucinante. Luego están los minions bien puestos, con sueldos que prosperan más o menos al mismo nivel que sube el coste de la vida.

Con todo, van a arrojar a la exclusión social, al rollo zombie y a la renta básica a todos los empleados y a todos los negocios que se han quedado obsoletos mientras la impresora de billetes destruye deudas, ahorros y burbujas. Y así lo limpiarán y resolverán todo. Qué remedio.


----------



## birdland (29 Mar 2022)

Y yo que creía que con un gobierno de subnormales y que presumen de ser comunistas , íbamos a estar en la gloria ….
Que decepción más grande


----------



## Akira. (29 Mar 2022)

Será en octubre. No importa el año cuando leas esto.


----------



## peterr (29 Mar 2022)

No sueltes el remo y sigue. No va a pasar nada.


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Pero si quitando alguna cosa...la bolsa en general está hiperinfladasobrevalorada
> Tu vives en un mundo paralelo...ficticio claro....



Excelentes argumentos. Se ve que aprendiste mucho en 2008.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Se vienen cositas.



eres CD?


----------



## vic252525 (29 Mar 2022)

vota sociatas


----------



## kokod (29 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> eres CD?



Solo martes y veves.


----------



## Scarjetas (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Claro, han subido d precio 90 cosas de 100.
> Pero como 10 han bajado, la inflacion es un cuento.
> Pero q pasa??? No t da vergüenza o q??



Lo de ahora no es inflación, es *especulación,* con la convivencia de los bancos centrales, "por la no subida de tipos"+ la de los gobiernos, por su intervencionismo, "por subvencionar todo, dar paguitas, préstamos ICO impagables, comprar mascarillas a precio fuera de mercado, etc, etc, etc".
Inflación hubo desde el 2000 hasta el 2008 y en los 70, lo de ahora es especulación e intervencionismo, en cuanto desaparezca una de las dos incógnitas, bajará el precio de todo
Edito: también se puede bajar todo limitando los apalancamientos, sería ipsofacto pero aaaamigo eso sí que no lo van a tocar en la puta vida


----------



## El gostoso (29 Mar 2022)

Se vienen cositas


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Sólo en comida de los dos dos críos y alquiler no les quedará nada para nada más



Los garbanzos de Burgos, los venderan por docenas.


----------



## J0selitr0 (29 Mar 2022)

Antonio no nos dejará caer


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Y todo por la gasolina dira más de uno autoengañandose


----------



## BajandoAlNorte (29 Mar 2022)

El OP gasta una barra de bar bien hermosa. Un poquito de más rigor en el análisis no te vendría mal. Es más, si haces el esfuerzo incluso podrias hacer remover conciencias.


----------



## olympus1 (29 Mar 2022)

Lo gordo de lo que hablas ya hace dias que está pasando. ¿O no te parece gordo la fantasmada del Covid, las vacunas y lo que estamos viendo? ¿Que mas quiere que pase?


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Ya te los pongo yo...


----------



## lucky starr (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno, algo has detallado al menos.

No has sido como los analistas; "Viene una bajada". Claro, de aquí a los próximos 10 años seguro que hay alguna bajada,pero dinos cuando y de que importe.


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Lo de ahora no es inflación, es *especulación,* con la convivencia de los bancos centrales, "por la no subida de tipos"+ la de los gobiernos, por su intervencionismo, "por subvencionar todo, dar paguitas, préstamos ICO impagables, comprar mascarillas a precio fuera de mercado, etc, etc, etc".
> Inflación hubo desde el 2000 hasta el 2008 y en los 70, lo de ahora es especulación e intervencionismo, en cuanto desaparezca una de las dos incógnitas, bajará el precio de todo
> Edito: también se puede bajar todo limitando los apalancamientos, sería ipsofacto pero aaaamigo eso sí que no lo van a tocar en la puta vida



Lo que has escrito, gasto publico monetizado por los BCs, es la definicion de inflacion.


----------



## ESC (29 Mar 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Jajajaja la ley de gresham no vale para el bitcoin.



Los que se están riendo son precisamente aquellos que quieren implantar las CBDC, conscientes de que la ley de Gresham sí es aplicable al bitcoin pues hay que entender a TODAS las criptomonedas en su conjunto.

Gran parte del gancho de las criptomonedas consiste en la promesa de operar como un sistema monetario alternativo. Es marketing, sencillamente no sé por qué cala dicho eslogan. 

Ustedes pretenden emular el sistema monetario basado en tangibles mediante potenciales criptomonedas infinitas, lo cual implicaría regresar al trueque.

Ordo ad chao, de ese caos surge la civilización y el orden.

Todos aquellos que tienen fe ciega en las criptomonedas descentralizadas le están haciendo la cama a las CBDC.



Jackblack dijo:


> Xq el valor y su usabilidad no tiene nada q ver con una moneda fiduciaria ni se usa como tal.
> Son dos instrumentos distintos con usabilidad distinta.



Valor y usabilidad monetaria. La ley de Gresham lo que señala es la tendencia a no dar uso monetario a aquella moneda que es percibida como más valiosa.

Tenga en cuenta que el OP está vaticinando un gran caos fruto de la inflación lo cual daría pie a un mundo globalizado regido SOLO por el bitcoin.

Es decir, el OP ni tan siquiera contempla una convivencia entre bitcoin y dinero fiat tal usted lo está haciendo.


----------



## Scarjetas (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que has escrito, gasto publico monetizado por los BCs, es la definicion de inflacion.



Si, pero es inflación en los mercados, en la Economía real, es especulación pura y dura, mira lo de la subida de 30cts en las gasolineras low cost. ESPECULACIÓN, mira la subida en el aceite de girasol, incluso tiendas escondiendolo para que la gente crea que hay escasez, ESPECULACIÓN. Mira los precios de mascarillas y materiales sanitarios, ESPECULACIÓN.
Mira la subida de todas las commodities ESPECULACIÓN....
Hasta el mismo presidente de EEUU, está especulando, arrimandose a Venezuela, arrimandose a Irán, que son aliados de Rusia, es que es flipante todo. Por eso el mercado está roto y la economía real en el purgatorio.


----------



## enriquepastor (29 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 2021 IPC oficial 6, inflación real 12 mínimo
> 
> 2022 IPC OFICIAL será del 11 inflación real 25%
> 
> ...



Y serán felices.


----------



## grom (30 Mar 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Si, pero es inflación en los mercados, en la Economía real, es especulación pura y dura, mira lo de la subida de 30cts en las gasolineras low cost. ESPECULACIÓN, mira la subida en el aceite de girasol, incluso tiendas escondiendolo para que la gente crea que hay escasez, ESPECULACIÓN. Mira los precios de mascarillas y materiales sanitarios, ESPECULACIÓN.
> Mira la subida de todas las commodities ESPECULACIÓN....
> Hasta el mismo presidente de EEUU, está especulando, arrimandose a Venezuela, arrimandose a Irán, que son aliados de Rusia, es que es flipante todo. Por eso el mercado está roto y la economía real en el purgatorio.



Llamas "especulacion" a la inflacion, que se manifiesta en diferentes detalles que afectan a decisiones individuales.

En el caso de las tiendas que dices que estan reservando mercancia.... acaso reservarian mercancia si pensaran que el precio va a bajar? Reservar mercancia solo tiene sentido si crees que el precio va a subir, no?

En el caso de las gasolineras, el gobierno te obliga a adelantar 20cts del precio de la gasolina..... cual es la solucion mas sencilla para ti?


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Mar 2022)

Algo muy gordo...


----------



## Tigershark (30 Mar 2022)

Para eso los progres ya pensaron en todo:







!QUÉ APROVECHE!


----------



## sashimi (30 Mar 2022)

Esto huele a mierda muy fuerte. El que trabaja, cada vez trabaja por menos dinero. Se cobra lo mismo por trabajar que por no trabajar. El único que vive bien es el que tiene casitas alquiladas o cobra en B. Para mi que la izquierda no era esto


----------



## Gorkako (30 Mar 2022)

En 2023 no llegamos a esas cotas... al ritmo será en octubre


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> En 2023 no llegamos a esas cotas... al ritmo será en octubre




La frase en realidad es: "_Si crees que Abril será embromado... *espera Octubre y verás* !!_"


----------



## JimTonic (30 Mar 2022)

me compre un micro i9 a finales de 2019, era el 9900K (o el KF no me acuerdo) el que no tenia tarjeta grafica, y me costo 350 euros.


Me salio el otro dia en los productos de amazon , por si lo queria volver a comprar y valia 750 euros


----------



## Jackblack (2 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Los que se están riendo son precisamente aquellos que quieren implantar las CBDC, conscientes de que la ley de Gresham sí es aplicable al bitcoin pues hay que entender a TODAS las criptomonedas en su conjunto.
> 
> Gran parte del gancho de las criptomonedas consiste en la promesa de operar como un sistema monetario alternativo. Es marketing, sencillamente no sé por qué cala dicho eslogan.
> 
> ...



Ese es el tema, bitcoin principalmente no es una crypto para usabilidad monetaria (aunque tenga es funcion), es más una reserva de valor.
Sabe otra función q cumple y por eso tb tiene un valor q nunca ninguna otra moneda tuvo lo cual la hace muy especial y diferente???
La cualidad de anticonfiscacion y eso sin hablar de la descentralizacion.
El bitcoin es mucho más q una moneda fiat y compararla al dinero fiat con esos principios es un error.
Siempre q el poder de desicion este en manos del usuario nada tiene q ver una cosa con la otra.
El 90% de las crypto son basura

Pero bitcoin no, mas cualidades, es finito y deflacionario. Brinda una libertad q ningún banco ni político puede robar, cosa inedita en la historia de la economía.

Solo con eso está a años luz.


----------

